# Huntress Dead Down Wind Products



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey ladies, anybody try the new Huntress Product line? I was looking for anybody that can compare them to the regular Dead Down Wind Product line.

Thanks!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*link to thread*

:wink:here is a link check it out
it is a another thread on here in the womans section that talks about the product i havent been able to order me any here yet i have a big repair bill for the truck....but this will help ya out i hope!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=529645



Time until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)
4 days 
104 hours 
6285 minutes 
377148 seconds 

Alternative version
It is 4 days, 8 hours, 45 minutes and 48 seconds until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)

Current time is
2007-09-24 15:14:12 EDT(local time in Philadelphia)


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I use the regular stuff. I fugure it is just fine for me. It is what I had before they came out with all the stuff for the ladies and it worked great. I do not think anyone around here carries the ladies products anyway. I hope it works great for you if you get it.

Kriss


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

I use the huntress line and I really like it. If I had it to do again I wouldn't buy the whole package. I'd just get the shampoo, conditioner and lip balm, maybe the hair gel too. The tinted moisturiser is cool, but I think it would be more appropriate for someone who isn't used to being without make up. The lotion and deodorant aren't anything differant than the other stuff. I like having separate shampoo and conditioner. My hair gets frizzy if i don't use conditioner. The lip balm is nice, it's sent free and gives my lips a little color. The hair gel is nice to keep the fly aways down.


----------



## Huntress4 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Order online*

If you can't find the Huntress products in your local hunting supply retail store, you can order online at www.gatherthis.com. 

It's nice to support a company that has created a line of products especially for women. Huntress products were developed BY women FOR women. I'm so proud of Dead Down Wind for stepping up and recognizing females hunters as a true presence in this sport!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Moisturizer*

Which of the tinted moisturizers is the lightest?


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I ordered the shampoo, conditioner and lotion yesterday. I cant wait to get it. So the tinted moisturizer is like a base makeup?????


----------



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Product Review*

Just wanted to let you all know, I bought the kit, half of what I wanted was back ordered and I needed it this past weekend. I loved all the products. 

I am a salon only shampoo / conditioner person and these products were = or better then some salon products. They left my hair soft & easy to manage. My hair gets frizzy / fly away without conditioner and breaks. The hair gel worked well to keep those fly aways down too.

The body wash was good. No complaints.

I liked the lip balm, I spent 8+ hours a day for three days in 20-40 mph non-stop wind (not all that enjoyable really) and my lips are not chapped at all.

The moisturizer came in the kit, I dont wear much make-up when I go out and I never wear it on the weekends unless I am going to dinner or something, the tint was light and the moisturizer worked well. 

The deoderant was fine, not better / worse then anything else unscented.

All in all I give these products a :thumb:


----------



## Huntress4 (Aug 8, 2007)

There are two shades of tinted moisturizer, light and medium. The light shade is the lighter of the two. Both are very high quality and consist of all-natural ingredients. It's a sheer cover that's not heavy or cakey. You can wear it alone for a subtle hint of color and to keep your face hydrated while out in the elements. It's really great stuff! 

I recently spoke with a female professional hunter who went on a 10 day Alaska hunt. She said she wasn't able to bathe for several days, but used her tinted moisturizer every day while she was there and loved it.

With these new Huntress products that keep us scent free we can look good and hunt better!


----------

